

Paul Graham Responds To Critics, Says YC is Planning Event For Female Founders - kirtijthorat
http://techcrunch.com/2013/12/30/paul-graham-responds-to-critics/

======
kirtijthorat
This is a EXCELLENT move by Y Combinator. This should settle the issue. This
gives the females more ammunition to compete in the real world. Thank you Paul
Graham.

